# Homemade Pickup Truck Tailgate Loading Ramps



## hellohello (Oct 17, 2013)

I just bought a new snowblower, and boy is it heavy. I'd like to use something like some pickup truck tailgate loading ramps for loading and unloading, but I'm not sure if I should buy some or build some. I would probably use these ramps for my push-mower also. Any suggestions/plans? Thanks!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I'm cheapskate. I would probably use a couple of 2x10. If they were too slippery after trying then add some expanded mesh for traction.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

They make ends for the 2x10 so that it doesn't slip off your tailgate too. 

Like these http://www.farmandfleet.com/m/produ...e=googlebase&gclid=CNjdg5bihcICFQdqfgodRh8AkQ


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

hellohello said:


> I just bought a new snowblower, and boy is it heavy. I'd like to use something like some pickup truck tailgate loading ramps for loading and unloading, but I'm not sure if I should buy some or build some. I would probably use these ramps for my push-mower also. Any suggestions/plans? Thanks!


Making your own is a DIY-er project. As mentioned you can purchase ends but being an avid DIY-er I wanted mine wider to load lawn tractors so these are about 11-1/2" made of floor plate with doubled 5/8" roof sheathing plywood. You can either easily buy plywood with a natural bow :laughing: from a home center or build in the arch for better safer loading. A strip of hardware cloth attached provides an excellent no skid surface.

Purchased ends and 2x10s would work well for your application.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

I made mine wider also, then added 2 X 2's on each side to guide the wheels.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

I bought one these from harbor freight and finished it with sides. It's actually pretty nice the tongue folds up. I had already purchased the ramps.









$300 for the trailer, much easier then the pickup and safer.

Here's a picture of the ramps $60.










http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-l...zIjoiNDQuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
IjoiODg4OSJ9


http://www.harborfreight.com/1195-l...tility-trailer-with-12-inch-wheels-90154.html


----------



## 1985gt (Jan 8, 2011)

I just used some 2x10's 8' long nailed together with a couple of 2x4's for the correct space and beveled the edges. At one time I put some chicken wire for traction. It's pretty much gone now. I don't haul the snow blower around much anymore though.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

SeniorSitizen said:


> Making your own is a DIY-er project. As mentioned you can purchase ends but being an avid DIY-er I wanted mine wider to load lawn tractors so these are about 11-1/2" made of floor plate with doubled 5/8" roof sheathing plywood. You can either easily buy plywood with a natural bow :laughing: from a home center or build in the arch for better safer loading. A strip of hardware cloth attached provides an excellent no skid surface.
> 
> Purchased ends and 2x10s would work well for your application.


For loading snow blowers on a truck with all the snow and ice you really need the diamond grid steel. All other methods fail in the long run.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

ron45 said:


> http://www.harborfreight.com/1000-l...zIjoiNDQuOTkiLCJwcm9kdWN0X2lk
> IjoiODg4OSJ9
> 
> 
> http://www.harborfreight.com/1195-l...tility-trailer-with-12-inch-wheels-90154.html


I've used those before too and they're even tough in the Winter. They just don't offer enough traction. The diamond grid steel is truly the best stuff for blowers in the snow.


----------



## Bob Sanders (Nov 10, 2013)

These are the best kind for the Winter. If you're good with a welder then it's far cheaper just to make them.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Manufacturers have created a problem for us by attempting to be top dog in the tallest biggest baddest category. Unless we are 6ft. 10" we can't reach anything from the PU bed and to load with ramps the ramps need to be 12 ft. long. A PU truck has almost become worthless but OH MY, we sure look impressive.


----------

